# Yaaay!



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Woohoo! Sports Forum!!!

Will it be possible to get some of the relevant posts moved over here (like the Agility Classes thread)?

And, to keep this on-topic, here's a photo of my DH making me a pause table!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yay! I'm very excited too! Mia's 2nd class is tonight.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

COOL! I be checking in here first. (Now if we could just get some good smilies)


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, finally a sports forum! =D


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

yay! (10 char)


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yesss!!! So excited about this!!! (And I though it would never happen, hahaha... I'm so glad I was proven wrong!)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't wait to post away in this forum later tonight


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Nice! Well, I know where I'm going first on here now.


----------



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

Very exciting!  No one in my family is very crafty so I just buy all my equipment..  Do you have the plans he is using the make the table?? Right now I have a wooden table, a turf practice table, and a pet cot we use for table training.. but I would really like another wood table!


----------



## Aegon I (Dec 27, 2007)

And said:


> Very exciting!  No one in my family is very crafty so I just buy all my equipment..  Do you have the plans he is using the make the table?? Right now I have a wooden table, a turf practice table, and a pet cot we use for table training.. but I would really like another wood table!


Hello And,

Sorry for the terribly late reply. I am just getting back to the forum after a hiatus. As well, getting a second britt has taken a lot of my time!

I am the dearly DH in the pic and would love to describe how I made the table.

Ultimately, I ended up using scrap I had laying around. The table meets the Agility Assocation of Canada's standards.

Here's the materials:
[1] 36" x 36" x 5/8" plywood
[2] 36" x 4" x 5/8" plywood
[2] 35" x 4" x 5/8" plywood
[4] 4x4* cut to 9-3/8"
[4] 4x4* cut to 12"
[16] 3-1/2" x 3/4" cut to about 6"
[1] 2x4 cut to 
A bunch of 'L' brackets
A bunch of 1/4" long screws (short enough not to protrude 5/8")
A bunch of long screws

*These actually measure 3-1/2" x 3-1/2" but ask for a 4x4!

Place the [4x] 9-3/8" on the bottom of the 3ft.square piece of plywood. Use another 5/8" plywood as a spacer so that the plywood is flush with the edge (the legs should be 5/8" away from the edge). Secure each leg with 2x 'L' brackets on the inside faces.

Screw the four inch wide plywoods to the four legs keeping the 36" and 35" lengths opposite.
These pieces may bow a bit, so I kept them flush with another 'L' bracket in the middle of each piece.

Screw two screws into the top of the table into each leg. Make sure the screws are imbeded or at least flush so there are no sharp edges.

I cut a 2x4 and screwed underneath as a cross brace for extra strength. Depending on the size of your dog, this may not be necessary and you can lighten the table.

Using a palm sander, sand one short edge of each of the [16] 6" pieces so that it is rounded. This will help slide the top legs in easier.
Screw the side plates with 3 screws (I only put 2, should'a put one more) so that they are extending past the top of the leg by 3" and the rounded edge is opposite the screws and on the inside.

Coat one layer of paint and while it's still wet, put a layer of sand down. After it's dry, put on the final coat.

Well hopefully this helped! It's hard to put these instructions with words. If anyone wants actual drawings or more detailed pics, please let me know!


----------



## pinkduch (Sep 15, 2010)

arr cool i am doing agility soon i carnt waitt   going to bed know night noight everone


----------

